# Back-up batter as power source for oxalic acid vaporizer



## DrRuss (Feb 8, 2015)

Has anybody used one of those car-jump starter/battery back-ups to run an oxalic acid vaporizer? It would be nice to have a dual use product (vaporizor power source, emergency jump-starter for the car, and back-up power for phones when I am off on trips).

The ones I am finding are typically 12V, 20000mAh. I am a back-yard beekeeper with only a couple of hives located on my home property; I have no problem recharging between uses.

I am not the best at electrical stuff, perhaps someone else could help?

Thanks

arm


----------



## Scpossum (May 4, 2014)

I have heard they work fine for running a vaporizer. I haven't used one, but Plan to in the future.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

DrRuss said:


> Has anybody used one of those car-jump starter/battery back-ups to run an oxalic acid vaporizer? It would be nice to have a dual use product (vaporizor power source, emergency jump-starter for the car, and back-up power for phones when I am off on trips).


They work just fine..........


----------



## Jim_in_PA (May 17, 2016)

That's what we bought for ours...a nice one from Costco.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

I use one. Dosnt last as long as a deep cycle battery though.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

I tried a cheapo one, it would only vaporize three hives. I am also certain the small motorcycle-style battery at its heart would break down after a few discharge cycles. A small marine deep-cycle will vaporize 60 hives or more, and has worked hard for 4 years without losing capacity.


----------



## ahwolle (Sep 20, 2016)

Got mine from Harbor Freight. Works great.


----------



## KenNashua (Jan 31, 2015)

ahwolle said:


> Got mine from Harbor Freight. Works great.


Ditto


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I've posted this previously:
I did a little test of my ProVap running off my Jump starter with a 22Ah (22 amp hours) battery https://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-PS...r+jump+starter and my 750 watt inverter https://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-XI...umacher+X175DU
Initially using the jump starters own readout showing per cent remaining power I treated 5 hives and it showed 95% remaining, and after 10 hives it showed 92% remaining power. I think this is just an estimate so I performed some time measurements and calculations. The wattage of my device per my Inverter digital readout is 287 watts, so calculated amperage is 23.9 amps at 12 volts (or 2.39 amps at 120 volts). So 22Ah Battery would provide 55 minutes of power at 23.9 amps to drain the battery completely. Most batteries last longest with a lesser DOD (depth of discharge) a shallow cycle lead acid battery will last about 500 cycles with a DOD of 50% and over 1200 cycles at a DOD of 30%. 50% DOD would be 27 minutes of operation and 30% would be 16.5 minutes. So I timed how much each treatment would require and how much time to warm up the device initially. Warm up required 3 minutes and 50 seconds and each treatment took 1 minute and 5 seconds to fully cycle back up to operating temperature. So for 16.5 minutes of operating time (30% DOD) my battery (22Ah) would last one warm up and 10.85 treatments, leaving 70% left of battery power. Assuming a 50% DOD that would power one warm up and 21 treatments. 
A deep cycle battery will last over 1,000 cycles at a DOD of 50% or a 44AH battery would output double the power and time of operation. My 22AH jump starter weighs 26 lbs., the 44AH model weighs 45 lbs.https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000N4WGN2..._t3_B000N4UQL6
Bottom line the ProVap works great using a manageable portable battery and inverter.


----------



## jncapiary (Feb 21, 2019)

ahwolle said:


> Got mine from Harbor Freight. Works great.


Are you using the 400W Continuous or 750W Continuous HF Inverter ?


----------



## jncapiary (Feb 21, 2019)

KenNashua said:


> Ditto


Are you using the 400W Continuous or 750W Continuous HF Inverter ?


----------



## jncapiary (Feb 21, 2019)

I found an inverter that powers up the vaporizer in an emergency or in a yard without A/C power using a riding mower battery and was about $34


----------



## DarleneD (Nov 8, 2020)

dynemd said:


> I've posted this previously:
> I did a little test of my ProVap running off my Jump starter with a 22Ah (22 amp hours) battery https://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-PS...r+jump+starter and my 750 watt inverter https://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-XI...umacher+X175DU
> Initially using the jump starters own readout showing per cent remaining power I treated 5 hives and it showed 95% remaining, and after 10 hives it showed 92% remaining power. I think this is just an estimate so I performed some time measurements and calculations. The wattage of my device per my Inverter digital readout is 287 watts, so calculated amperage is 23.9 amps at 12 volts (or 2.39 amps at 120 volts). So 22Ah Battery would provide 55 minutes of power at 23.9 amps to drain the battery completely. Most batteries last longest with a lesser DOD (depth of discharge) a shallow cycle lead acid battery will last about 500 cycles with a DOD of 50% and over 1200 cycles at a DOD of 30%. 50% DOD would be 27 minutes of operation and 30% would be 16.5 minutes. So I timed how much each treatment would require and how much time to warm up the device initially. Warm up required 3 minutes and 50 seconds and each treatment took 1 minute and 5 seconds to fully cycle back up to operating temperature. So for 16.5 minutes of operating time (30% DOD) my battery (22Ah) would last one warm up and 10.85 treatments, leaving 70% left of battery power. Assuming a 50% DOD that would power one warm up and 21 treatments.
> A deep cycle battery will last over 1,000 cycles at a DOD of 50% or a 44AH battery would output double the power and time of operation. My 22AH jump starter weighs 26 lbs., the 44AH model weighs 45 lbs.https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000N4WGN2..._t3_B000N4UQL6
> Bottom line the ProVap works great using a manageable portable battery and inverter.


----------



## LAlldredge (Aug 16, 2018)

Ditto on lawnmower battery. Just be sure to buy a trickle charger to charge it after use.


----------



## DarleneD (Nov 8, 2020)

Can anyone explain how you hook up a jump starter to the OAV wand? As you may guess I’m new & know little about both a jump box or OAV. My issue is they both seem to be intended to attach to a battery 
Thanks


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

DrRuss said:


> I am a back-yard beekeeper with only a couple of hives located on my home property....
> 
> Thanks
> 
> arm


What is wrong with running a few extension cords?
At 2 amps, you can run several cords with minimal voltage drop.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

HarryVanderpool said:


> What is wrong with running a few extension cords?
> At 2 amps, you can run several cords with minimal voltage drop.


Here you go:





Voltage Drop Calculator


This free voltage drop calculator estimates the voltage drop of an electrical circuit based on the wire size, distance, and anticipated load current.




www.calculator.net





Fill in the blanks.
Try 100 foot lengths of 14 gauge, 16 gauge, etc.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

HarryVanderpool said:


> What is wrong with running a few extension cords?
> At 2 amps, you can run several cords with minimal voltage drop.


A lot of my yard their is no power for 100’s of yards


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

DarleneD said:


> Can anyone explain how you hook up a jump starter to the OAV wand? As you may guess I’m new & know little about both a jump box or OAV. My issue is they both seem to be intended to attach to a battery
> Thanks


Not sure you can use a jump box to power a 12v wand. The jump box we have at work will not come on until it is attached to a battery. It will charge a phone or other USB device though.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

My-smokepole said:


> A lot of my yard their is no power for 100’s of yards


Smokepole, I was replying to the OP who clearly stated that he is a back yard beekeeper.


----------

